# Maza's weight and other



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone!
My maltese Maza will be 4 months old on 2 January 2007.Her weight is 4.8 pounds.Is it too much?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think it's too much and maybe she's just going to be a little bigger. If you know the weight of her parents that will give you a better general idea of how big she will be. My Mia reached her top weight at 7 months so that could endup also being the case with your dog. Grow alot then stop.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA--you have not met Ollie the MOOSE MALTESE. He'll be 4 months on January 4th and he weighs 5.4 lbs. Last vet appointment (last week) they said he was healthy.

I'm very glad he's a hardy dog. I have kids (ages 4 & 7, soon turning 5 & 8) and, although they are girls and quiet and well-mannered and in school most of the day, they are still kids and having a not-so-fragile dog makes me worry less.

If your vet says she is healthy, I wouldn't worry. 

So Ollie and Maza are almost the same age!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA--you have not met Ollie the MOOSE MALTESE. He'll be 4 months on January 4th and he weighs 5.4 lbs. Last vet appointment (last week) they said he was healthy.
> 
> I'm very glad he's a hardy dog. I have kids (ages 4 & 7, soon turning 5 & 8) and, although they are girls and quiet and well-mannered and in school most of the day, they are still kids and having a not-so-fragile dog makes me worry less.
> 
> ...



Ollie sounds like he is just the right size for your children.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA--you have not met Ollie the MOOSE MALTESE. He'll be 4 months on January 4th and he weighs 5.4 lbs. Last vet appointment (last week) they said he was healthy.
> 
> I'm very glad he's a hardy dog. I have kids (ages 4 & 7, soon turning 5 & 8) and, although they are girls and quiet and well-mannered and in school most of the day, they are still kids and having a not-so-fragile dog makes me worry less.
> 
> ...



This thread came up when I checked back in. It is amazing how much Cam and Ollie look alike. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307519
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I did too, but I thought I was nuts and now I know I'm not!!

ANDREA~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307551
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny that you guys say that because I don't think they look anything alike! First...Cam was almost 1/2 the size. Cam had more sparse hair and it was silky. Ollie has twice as much hair and it is cottony. Ollie's got a bigger head (bigger everything, really). Ollie's nose is bigger, his snout is flatter and his eyes are more wide set than Cam's. Sometimes I'm amazed at how DIFFERENT they both are. I'll have to post more comparison pics. I admit that the ones I've posted so far that they do look alike--if you could see them in person, though...anyway, I've been really glad about all the differences, actually. In a way it's like starting brand new, without all the sad memories. And at the same time, because they are the same breed, etc., there is a good level of comfort and familiarity that that provides. Does that make sense???

Anyway, I think I've hijacked this thread enough, lol.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307558
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I did too, but I thought I was nuts and now I know I'm not!!

ANDREA~
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's funny that you guys say that because I don't think they look anything alike! First...Cam was almost 1/2 the size. Cam had more sparse hair and it was silky. Ollie has twice as much hair and it is cottony. Ollie's got a bigger head (bigger everything, really). Ollie's nose is bigger, his snout is flatter and his eyes are more wide set than Cam's. Sometimes I'm amazed at how DIFFERENT they both are. I'll have to post more comparison pics. I admit that the ones I've posted so far that they do look alike--if you could see them in person, though...anyway, I've been really glad about all the differences, actually. In a way it's like starting brand new, without all the sad memories. And at the same time, because they are the same breed, etc., there is a good level of comfort and familiarity that that provides. Does that make sense???

Anyway, I think I've hijacked this thread enough, lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well they are both beautiful!!

Good Luck,








ANDREA~


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307519
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that, too. I couldn't believe how similar they are.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm, I think that do look alike too. I think that Ollie is just adorable







Who is his breeder if you don't mind me asking? He is just crazy cute


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> hmmm, I think that do look alike too. I think that Ollie is just adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you









Her (breeder) name is Marilyn Lehto (I think that's the right spelling--I just woke up) and she's from NH. She does not ship. If you'd like more info, please feel free to PM me


----------

